# Indiana Jones V - Produktion/Filming has begun



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello.

After "troubles" with the Script (Steven Spielbergs "preferred" Writer David Koepp was "replaced" by Jonathan Kasdan)
finally the filming has begun.


Director Steven Spielberg personally confirmed in his acceptance speech on 18/03/2018 at the "Rakuten TV Empire Awards" that the shooting for the fifth part of the "Indiana Jones" series will start on April 20, 2019. And in the UK.



Expected Release Date: JULY 2021


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 26, 2019)

Bloody better not have Shia Labeouf spoiling it this time.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 26, 2019)

From the writer of that Solo movie some people watched,

Indiana Jones VIII: The last archaeologist.

Be hyped.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Bloody better not have Shia Labeouf spoiling it this time.



No,he is definetly OUT.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> No,he is definetly OUT.


Thank god he shouldn't be allowed in any film lol.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 28, 2019)

Is Harrison gonna be in this one?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2019)

zomborg said:


> Is Harrison gonna be in this one?




Of Course.

Nothing can stop an 76 years young Indiana Jones.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 28, 2019)

I was afraid after they killed Han Solo in star wars, that Harrison may be retiring.


----------



## rustinrj (Apr 29, 2019)

So nice to know that Shia LaBeouf is not part of the movie. Will definitely watch it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2019)

Another script change ?

*Dan Fogelman to write Indiana Jones 5?*

*https://makingstarwars.net/2019/05/...at-was-the-premise-of-the-kasdan-indy-script/*


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2019)

The release is offical "postponed" to July 2021.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

Harrison Ford on TODAY Show this Morning:

*"Nobody is going to be Indiana Jones. Don’t you get it? I’m Indiana Jones. When I’m gone, he’s gone. It’s easy!"*

**

https://www.today.com/video/harrison-ford-talks-about-joining-the-secret-life-of-pets-2-60246597541


We live in a remake and reboot culture. Will Smith is playing a genie role made famous by Robin Williams in _Aladdin_. Robert Pattinson reportedly has been cast as the next Batman, the latest in a long line. And even one of Harrison Ford’s most iconic roles, Han Solo, was played by the younger Alden Ehrenreich in Ron Howard’s _Solo: A Star Wars Story_. Almost any role can be recast, right? Well, not quite.

Perhaps Harrison Ford is annoyed that Han Solo was played by someone else. Because the veteran screen icon appeared on _The TODAY Show_ this morning and was asked who he would like to see as the next Indiana Jones when he’s ready to hang up the whip and fedora. And Ford honestly answered (quote shown above).




https://www.today.com/popculture/harrison-ford-reveals-his-favorite-movie-one-liner-all-time-t154883


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2020)

After several delays, the fifth part of the adventure saga "Indiana Jones" is now to be shot from summer. 
This was revealed by lead actor Harrison Ford in an interview with US host Ellen DeGeneres. 
The US industry newspaper "Hollywood Reporter" linked the clip yesterday. 
He is looking forward to filming, says the 77-year-old. It is "totally fun" to make these films.

https://www.slashfilm.com/indiana-jones-5-starts-shooting-soon/

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...als-Indiana-Jones-5-begin-filming-summer.html

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 28, 2020)

*Steven Spielberg will not Direct the Movie.
*



Steven Spielberg Won’t Direct ‘Indiana Jones 5,’ James Mangold in Talks to Replace 

https://variety.com/2020/film/news/...nes-5-james-mangold-harrison-ford-1203515698/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)

Latest Infos (June 2020):

Story/Script is about to be rewritten again from Stock from James Mangold.
Film is scheduled on 28.July 2022

Harrison Ford is actual 78.....seems in good Condition.


----------



## XDel (Jul 24, 2020)

I thought him and his father were supposed to have immortality after part 3 err 2, The Last Crusade, but in part 4 errr 3, his father is dead and he is still aging.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)

XDel said:


> I thought him and his father were supposed to have immortality after part 3 err 2, The Last Crusade, but in part 4 errr 3, his father is dead and he is still aging.



I think Spielberg have forgotten to tell this to Harrison Ford after Part 4.


----------



## XDel (Jul 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I think Spielberg have forgotten to tell this to Harrison Ford after Part 4.




Apparently so. 

I guess the numbering convention is still correct, only parts 1 and 2 are backwards, so at least that still holds firm.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 24, 2020)

You guys beat me to it.
Shia mustn't be in this film.

Nor any of todays political correctness bullshit.
I remember good old natzis movies, they were fun to watch, wonder where those times went to?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2020)

Update from December 11th, 2020:

Indiana Jones 5 is in pre-production, confirms Lucasfilm.
At the helm is James Mangold, who is directed by Steven Spielberg (only Executive Producer), and Indy himself, Harrison Ford, is back for one last adventure. Quite right: if Dr. Henry Jones Jr. returns to the big screen in July 2022 we have to enjoy it because, according to Lucasfilm President Kathleen Kennedy, this really is the final installment in the Indiana Jones franchise.


----------



## Supernova89 (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh no, no Shia LaBeouf(!), need to start a campaign, best thing about the last film(!)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 21, 2021)

The Movie is scheduled for Juni 2023.....

Antonio Banderas seems to also appear in the Movie.
Pictures from the actual Movie Shooting this Week in Sicily.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Oct 21, 2021)

And they still wont do fate of atlantis? cmoooonnnnnn


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 26, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> The Movie is scheduled for Juni 2023.....
> 
> Antonio Banderas seems to also appear in the Movie.
> Pictures from the actual Movie Shooting this Week in Sicily.
> ...


Unbelievable for a 79 year old, hope he gets to use that whip


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 8, 2021)

Indy 4 was kind of sad since Mr. Ford was already too old to play the adventurous man, and here? Probably the same.

At least there won't be Shia to ruin the movie (Indy 4 could've been a great fan-service movie if it didn't have Shia).


----------

